# Reach the target word.



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope this works  If you are the one to get to the target word then you choose a new target word and the one we begin with! You can only add, take away or change 1 letter each time, no letter order changes.

TARGET WORD:

dog

STARTER WORD:

cat


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

cot


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

dot


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

dog

so that would mean the start of a new game:

man - wolf


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

mat


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

malt

hope this works


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

salt (has to get there eventually  )


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

sale


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

sole


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

mole


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hole


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Cole


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

poll


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

doll


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

dill


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

half


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Halt (seem to be getting further away from wolf than closer  ...and I just thought...people will have to scroll back everytime to see what the target word is  )


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

hale


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe if the word to get to is added to each post buy the poster, then it will be remembered 

Wolf

hole


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

You can add a letter or take a letter away too!

wolf

whole


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wolfe


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

weal


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

wolf

weak


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

wolf

wean


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Em, are you playing with yourself ?  

wolf 

wear


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

carole said:


> Em, are you playing with yourself ?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

If she is then I hope she hasn't got a web cam on  You guys aren't wuite getting my game are you? Carole changed whale to weal...that's changing 2 or 3 letters (cheat ) 

Wolf

fear (we've going away from it again )


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

sear


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Kay - I only took the h away (whale - h = weal )  

wolf 

fare


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I think the letters have to be in the same place - whale - h = wale (I think )

Wolf

hare


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Tina's right! But you can add 1 or take 1 away

wolf

hale (ooooo 1 letter is right now!)


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

wolf

half (now 2! yahoo)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Errr - can we just back up a bit ere - have I just been accused of playing with myself on a webcam!!! Whe I was just trying to play some innocent game.......................... Scandalous  

wolf

halo ( that's messed it right up hasn't it )


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It wasn't me, I just thought it was funny   

hall


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Em errrr  don't remember that!  

wolf

wall ...ooo getting close again!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

wolf

will


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

wolf

wilf (just checking that's a real word!)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

water to vodka


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I was going to say the same thing!!   

I can't think of anything


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

vodka

Walter (that's the waiter's name )


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Brilliant Kay  

Vodka

Halter


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Vodka

falter


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Vodka

salter


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

vodka

salted


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

vodka

malted


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

vodka

matted


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Vodka

matter


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

vodka

fatter (this is going well)


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

vodka

fitter (who chose this one  ?)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was Loopyone I think 

vodka

titter


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I love a challenge!

vodka

litter


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll just watch the miracle of water to vodka i think


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

vodka

vitter (it's a surname! I looked it up!)


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Shabba said:


> I'll just watch the miracle of water to vodka i think


     I'm with you there Sharon - until it gets easier anyway


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

vodka

votter (an Austrian otter)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

vodka

voter


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

vodka

voder (that really IS a work - something to do with grammer I think )


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

vodka

vodar (a film company)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

vodka

voda (a voluntary organisation)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

[fly]*VODKA*[/fly]


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Playing with yourself again Emma


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm in my own little FF world    

I daredn't pick the new words this time


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

What about Bunk .....  Beds


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

beds

buns


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

beds

buds


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

[fly]beds![/fly]

YOOHOOO!

Okay new one ermmmm...

fish - fingers


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

fingers

fist


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fingers

fast


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

fingers

fart


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

fingers

farts


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

fingers

farms


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

fingers
fares


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

fingers

fires


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

fingers

firs


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

fingers

fins


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

fingers

fines  oooo getting closer!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

fingers

finers ... nearly there !


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

FINGERS wooooo!

Roo - I'll let you choose the new one


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rice to Risotto ?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Risotto 

rise


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

risotto

rose


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

risotto

pose


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

risotto

post


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

risotto

port


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

risotto

spot


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

risotto

spit  ewwwww


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

risotto
sit


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

risotto 

site


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

risotto

rite


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Risotto

rise


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Risotto

arise


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Risotto 

arouse


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

risotto

rouse


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

risotto 

roose


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

cheat


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Wot ?      Why ?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

roose? What the 'eck does that mean?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

the word roose is Celtic for “moor” or “heath”. 

....I'll have you know


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I consider myself told (sounds like a load of old balloney to me)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

risotto

rose


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

risotto

how did we get back to rose?

rosie


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

dunno

Risotto

Posie
- Have we had that too?


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Nope risotto

potie (another surname!)


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Risotto

Postie


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

risotto

come on, we have to do this b4 Roo goes to Reprovit (sp?)

postit


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

risotto

postie


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

risotto

hostie


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

re we just making words up now?  

risotto

ghostie


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I went backwards!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

OMG are you ladies STILL playing this game, no offence Kay, but its very hard


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I didn't choose risotto I'll have you know!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok i'll let you off then  
Good luck ladies


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

risotto

hostie


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

It was me    and I've given up


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I think we can officially say that that one is impossible then


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hostile xxx


----------

